# betas



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi i got some awesome new betas today i can't for them to breed


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

congrats, what colors?


----------



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

the male is a red crowntail and the female is a light blue/turquoise


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice! Will be interesting to see how all the offspring look.


----------



## BIG_ONE (Aug 18, 2008)

read this thread as what i type in it...the basic of breeding betta for the best result. now remember, local breeder wouldn't know what i just told you here in this thread...these breeding style are from professional breeder in thailand(instead they use ponds, not tanks) 

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f52/hiding-betta-870.html


----------



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks


----------

